# Spitfire Me109 toys



## 61fury (Dec 2, 2012)

Scratch built I envisioned these as post war toys for kids. Batteries are for prop and machine guns. I bought a cheap sound kit, don't care for the sound. These things are not fixable. They took at least 2 years to build. The barn swallow, I used for the pilot's insignia, the most graceful and beautiful birds ever. I showed the speaker grill s and battery comparts too. I wish I had cleaned them up but I didn't. The red button is "fire", The lever on the back is the prop.































Hope they're 800x600 I resized them ,hope not too many pics for one post


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## 61fury (Dec 2, 2012)

Moderators please move this to the appropriate section, I don't know where it is. thanks, Jack


----------



## 61fury (Dec 2, 2012)

I've toy built many WW1 models also, they are quite a bit easier, all angle, no curves or filets. A Northrup Gamma was a huge pain


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2012)

Good stuff. I would imagine a kid would lobe playing with them at the time.


----------



## 61fury (Dec 2, 2012)

The Battle of Britain Playset, It just needs a fancy box. 
I used to collect tin toys, mainly reproduction, Schuco, Paya , many no name Chinese toys. These planes were made out of scrap non corrugated tin cans. I used the plane proflies to use a central brass tube to solder the outside panels to.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2012)

The thread has been posted in the proper section methinks. So no problem for me.


----------



## 61fury (Dec 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff. I would imagine a kid would lobe playing with them at the time.



Today you'd have lawsuits all over the place from kids poking their eyes out. Anyone remember when we had dangerous toys?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2012)

61fury said:


> Anyone remember when we had dangerous toys?



If you meant the Colt Python .357 Magnum... I remember.


----------

